# India shouts against patent of Yoga in USA - Help India.



## dotcommakers (May 16, 2007)

Its really unfair, who dont know anything about Yoga can get patent of Yoga  and related matters. Member of parliaments and and Yog Guru Shri Baba Ramdevji  express their strong anger against this wrong move by USA Patent Office.
 Actully Yog is come in to existance in India. Patanjali Yog Shastra is  written before 5000 years in India. Today which all Yog Asans are performed, has  mentioned in Patanjali Yog Shastra. That means Yog originate is in India. India  must take steps against this movement and USA Patent office should stop giving  patents of Yoga.
 According to a report, USA Patent and Trademark office has given 150  copyrights related to Yoga not only that but also have given trademarks related  to 134 instruments of Yoga and 2,315 Yog trademark.
 Evevery one knows Yoga is a part of India. This movement by USA Patent office  is really not fair. Either you are an American or an Indian. Please help to stop  this movement by USA Patent Office. Spread this post in your blog or any  webiste.. Digg this also please.



*digg.com/world_news/India_shouts_against_patent_of_Yoga_in_USA_Help_India


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2007)

Hah.. Ramdev is a fraud.. Couldnt care less about what he said.. Anyway, i would support the motion cause this is not right..


----------



## dotcommakers (May 16, 2007)

Kalpik Issue here is Patent of Yoga. If you believe that this should not be happened than can you please register at Digg and digg this story?

or anyway you can alert people about this will be great.. 

See man.. Do you know  why India is behind all countries?  Because India is always robbed by forigeners.. India never fight against them.. 

All foreign rulers came here.. fought here .. won the battles and rob the India.

England rules here for lots years.. India is robbed manytimes.. still people of India never fight...

Still in 2007 in 20th century, its robbed ... people awake.. fight against them..

please.. vote against this move by USA Patent Office


----------



## fun2sh (May 16, 2007)

i dont know much abt yoga nor do i care wat Baba RAMDEV has to say(me too thinks he is fraud) but this YOGA IS PART OF INDIA N THIS USA SHOULD NOT DO SUCH A STUPID N MEAN THING. WE MUST RAISE OUR VOICE AGAINST THIS.


----------



## mediator (May 16, 2007)

Digged! People shud also comment there!


----------



## Digit_Dragon (May 16, 2007)

Digged......first dig a big pit for these cunning US guys....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 16, 2007)

who the hell do the americans think they are???


----------



## i_am_crack (May 16, 2007)

hmmmmmm... thatz no good for us


----------



## Digit_Dragon (May 16, 2007)

We have ancient and well known scientifically proven art forms.....also ayurveda all these are from India.....we should be proud of it....as we start neglecting and not caring about it then others will make use of it.....

As one great man said "The blind doesn't know the value of gold in his hand"

Plz dudes donot be blind come fight for our India....


----------



## chesss (May 16, 2007)

> 134 instruments of Yoga


*scratches head* since when did yog have instruments.


----------



## subratabera (May 16, 2007)

Digged......USA thinks it can control everything....What a shame...They know it very well that Yoga culture belongs to India and should never be patented in USA but.....What is our government doing........


----------



## mediator (May 16, 2007)

Thats a nice point, media shud lead this!


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2007)

dotcommakers said:
			
		

> Kalpik Issue here is Patent of Yoga. If you believe that this should not be happened than can you please register at Digg and digg this story?
> 
> or anyway you can alert people about this will be great..
> 
> ...


I already dugg that! Im against the patent.. But as far as answering why india is behind other countries, that's because of indians only.. No one else is to be blamed..


----------



## fun2sh (May 16, 2007)

thats true        we are ourselves responsible for our backwardness. we dont hav a open mind. we r narrow minded n we hav the "CHALTA HAI !! ATTITUDE"


----------



## pkt3000 (May 16, 2007)

we should fight against this........   WhAT A F**K


----------



## amol48 (May 16, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> thats true        we are ourselves responsible for our backwardness. we dont hav a open mind. we r narrow minded n we hav the "CHALTA HAI !! ATTITUDE"



That's very true !!!


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 16, 2007)

only 16 diggs 
seems no one is interested.
not even the media.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 16, 2007)

Yoga is basically a set of excercises and positions in which you can place your bdy, how the hell can americans patent that, next they will try to patent standing or sitting!!!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 16, 2007)

BTW wut the hell is our Govt. doing there???? sleeping or wut


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 16, 2007)

deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> who the hell do the americans think they are???


Johnny Depp once said USA is a land of fools.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp once said USA is a land of fools.



Atleast he was honest about it. Who know they are indian people who will say India is a land of idiots. 



			
				deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> BTW wut the hell is our Govt. doing there???? sleeping or wut


They are not sleeping. They got other problems to face.


----------



## mediator (May 17, 2007)

Thats not something new. MAny NRIs speak about the ills of INDIA. Seen Namaste London? 
Land of Snake charmers is what they used to call India.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 17, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Thats not something new. MAny NRIs speak about the ills of INDIA. Seen Namaste London?
> Land of Snake charmers is what they used to call India.



Did not watch that movie. I have not seen Katrina Kaif movies. She got only looks but she is useless actress.


----------



## mediator (May 17, 2007)

Thats y she was given the role of an NRI in that film?


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

I saw that filum and I appreciate the answer given by Akki to Europeans.great!!!I think no one will say new india as a land of snake charmers?'d they?


----------



## daniel_joseph (May 17, 2007)

Can someone explain to me why everyone calls "Americans" fools but still follow their lifestyles and habits? This issue is not new. Most of the scientific inventions and mathematics which U.S claims to have invented were found out much earlier in India. The problem is that we people were very narrow-minded during ancient period and kept all the knowldege to ourselves. But the Americans proclaimed their invention to the world and got credit. If the Americans obtain patent for yoga, they will proclaim it as their invention to the world and popularise it.
Rmember in the 90's when the U.S created problems when they attempted to patent Basmati Rice?
Why are Americans who live in other parts of the world called 'Americans' while Indians who live in U.S called half-Indians?
Also can you just tell the source form where you obtained this news? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Like the song by Red Hot Chili Peppers (Californication) go:
"It's the edge of the world
And all of western civilization
The sun may rise in the East
At least it settles in the final location
It's understood that Hollywood
sells Californication"


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp once said USA is a land of fools.


  really...


----------



## prasad (May 17, 2007)

is der any online petition.?? how can each contributre to it?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 17, 2007)

deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> really...



Yup. Google for it .


----------



## vish786 (May 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp once said USA is a land of fools.




i'm completely with him....


----------



## dotcommakers (May 17, 2007)

thank you guys.. we got 760 digg so far..

cheers


----------



## daniel_joseph (May 18, 2007)

Oh My GOD! Now I need to pay up each time I connect my digicam or my SE W810i or my iPod to the PC. You see my PC, has 8 USB ports but all of them are situated in the rear of the cabinet. So each time I have to connect these equipments, I have to to try various yoga positions to reach the back of the cabinet.


----------



## dotcommakers (May 18, 2007)

see guys

*www.google.com/patents?q=yoga&btnG=Search+Patents


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

You people are a bit late to the patent raping of India...

*www.globalissues.org/EnvIssues/GEFood/FoodPatents.asp

And you know what? There's jack-all that the common person can do about it, apart from signing petitions to let the concerned people know how you think they are bad guys and maybe make them feel a bit guilty.

The only way India can fight these things is through appealing to the judicial body concerned and filing for a patent on the grounds of this being indigenous knowledge. Furthermore, we should demonstrate that there is no way this Baba Ramdev dude came up with Yoga in the first place.

Having said that, India should also immediately patent all these things if they want to protect this kind of problem in the future, and allow their use without having to pay royalties. But knowing India...none of this is going to happen. After all, the west has been raping India even after Independence.


----------



## Aberforth (May 18, 2007)

I find is ridiculous that an art and science developed in India should be patented in US. It is sad actually that Basmati rice had been an incident and we are still to open our eyes...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 18, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I find is ridiculous that an art and science developed in India should be patented in US. It is sad actually that Basmati rice had been an incident and we are still to open our eyes...



Long time no see Aberforth


----------



## Aberforth (May 19, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Long time no see Aberforth



Oh well, I was off on a long haul trip and I got back yesterday.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 19, 2007)

fu**k US and there Patents say no to americans and there products .....

now they will be planning to patent SEX


----------



## Aberforth (May 19, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> now they will be planning to patent SEX



Don't worry, we are a nation of pirates so we will do what we do best.


----------



## subratabera (May 20, 2007)

1557 diggs yet........


----------



## karmanya (May 23, 2007)

americans r morons. You can't patent yoga. firstly as people say it was created in india secondly thats like saying i wanna patent kung fu.i think americans want to believe that they r the best. the average american person is a moron who lives in his/her own narrow minded world. i think they also had tried to patent basmati rice. which everyone knows was first cultivated from india. Also americans have never had a war on their own soil after their civil war. thats y they're goin crazy over OBL.


----------



## pannaguma (May 28, 2007)

may be we should patent '*the art of attacking as many countries as possible at once*' which i believe is the sovereign right of the US, as revenge.


----------



## mobilegeek (May 28, 2007)

US of A cant patent Yoga its a part of a culture that is 5000 years old.

Patent should be canceled without a doubt.


----------



## Vyasram (May 28, 2007)

i'm gonna patent breathing


----------



## Aberforth (May 31, 2007)

We are gonna patent giving birth to babies, cause Indians are best at it. And refuse licencing to USA and enforce this patent, this would eliminate US totally without wars.


----------



## pannaguma (May 31, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> We are gonna patent giving birth to babies, cause Indians are best at it.



europe has a lower population density than asia coz of many reasons (black death, two world wars, several smaller wars, migration).

and consider north america, in 1750 there would have been only a few lakhs of native americans, but now due to migration and a SPECIAL TALENT of the people over there, its population is 30 - 35 crores.

and dont forget CHINA, where the govt fines people to restrain them from using their SPECIAL TALENT.

hence, we are not THE best but among the best.


----------

